# Cornish Wrestling?



## J-kid (Feb 13, 2003)

Can someone explain this type of wrestling to me,
How is it diffrent from,
Folk-style
Free-style
Greeco-Roman 
Catch-as-catch-can

Just curious


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2003)

See also this thread.


----------

